# Pure Networks Platform Service error!



## w0rkh0rse (Feb 20, 2009)

Recently I have been getting an error on boot up regarding this program. Since that has started, I have not been able to update/check my Linksys EasyLink Advisor in any capacity. It is acting as if the router was removed. But I obviously still have internet access.

I also read another post about Network Magic (or Magic Network, I don't recall the name). I checked my registry and can't locate the program and am pretty sure that I do not have it at all.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it sounds like Network Magic was installed at one time, perhaps as part of another package. See if the following solution helps.

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.purenetworks.com/support/faq/195.html"]Step 1: Go to Microsoft's website here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


Please run the file by clicking on the link about halfway down the page- "Download the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility package now"
Please run this file and install the Windows installer clean up.
Then you will need to open this application by going to Start->All Programs->Windows Install Clean Up
Select the anything that lists Pure Networks, and/or Network Magic, and/or Speed Meter Pro and click 'Remove'
Reboot computer
[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## w0rkh0rse (Feb 20, 2009)

I am trying the fix now, will let you know what happens.


----------

